
CyPhy LVL 1 Drone: all Kickstarter backers will be refunded - rtfs
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1719668770/cyphy-lvl-1-drone-reinvented-for-performance-and-c/?utm_source=CyPhy_Works&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=Post_Kickstarter&utm_content=PreOrder_Page
======
rtfs
Source: email from CyPhy Works / Kickstarter

